# VB - FTP Upload über einen Proxy



## Domian (15. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich benutze für einen FTP Upload via VB die INET-Control.
Das funktioniert so auch super.

Problematisch ist nur, dass das Programm nun auf einem Rechner laufen soll, wo es ein strenges Sicherheitsmanagement gibt, so das ich mich über einen Proxy verbinden muss.

Mittels "Total Comander" zB ist das auch kein Problem. Und auch nicht mittels FTP Funktion im Command.

Nur mein VB Programm kriege ich nicht zum laufen.

Folgende Aufgaben erledigt es:
Kompletten Inhalt eines Lokalen Ordners in einen Order auf einem FTP Server laden.
Log schreiben.
Das Programm arbeitet ohne Eingabe und läuft periodisch.

Weiß jemand von euch wie man die INET-Control anpassen muss, damit sich das Programm über einen Proxy verbinden kann?
Oder kennt jemand vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit diese Aufgaben erledigen zu lassen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## ronaldh (15. April 2008)

Lies Dir mal diesen Tipp durch. Da wird beschrieben, wie die Proxy-Einstellung des IE ausgelesen werden können.

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## Domian (16. April 2008)

Danke erstmal für Deine Antwort.

Leider bringt mich das nicht weiter, da dort ja nur erklärt wird wie man den Proxy in den Interneteinstellungen setzen kann.

Das kann man ja aber auch unter Systemsteuerung -> Internetoptionen -> Verbindung -> LAN Verbindung einstellen.

Eigentlich sollte das VB Programm die Standard Internet Einstellungen benutzen, doch auch wenn ich da einen Proxy für Port 21 einstelle funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Domian (22. April 2008)

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie man das außerhalb von VB realisieren kann?

Wichtig ist halt das keine Eingaben erforderlich sind, und das es Rückgabe Werte gibt.
Sprich ein Aussagekräftiges Log-File..


----------

